# What Would You Ask Larry? (Ammo NYC)



## RandomlySet

Evening guys and gals.

We have an interview coming up soon with Larry Kosilla... Yes, Larry of Ammo NYC.

Whilst we have him for an hour or so, it'd be rude to not fire some quick question at him from the wonderful members on here.

So, if you had the chance to ask him anything, what would it be?


----------



## Ctreanor13

What has been the most enjoyable detail he has done to date. Given he has some videos on amazing and rare cars, I think this would be interesting


----------



## virgiltracey

What is one gadget (that doesn't yet exist) that he dreams of having?

Extender boots for easy reach polishing of roofs? 

Super microscope vision for swirl spotting?

Some sort of batman-esque utility belt with quickdraw cloths, pads and fluids?

Anti Gravity generator so bending down or over is not needed?


----------



## Alan W

Ask Larry why he has yet to appoint a distributor/reseller for his products in the UK and if this is likely to change in the future.

Alan W


----------



## Mardgee

Alan W said:


> Ask Larry why he has yet to appoint a distributor/reseller for his products in the UK and if this is likely to change in the future.
> 
> Alan W


His latest live streams (studio channel) he has confirmed he is in talks for a UK?EU distributer


----------



## Soul boy 68

When this nightmare of the pandemic is over, will Larry please visit the UK and Waxstock?


----------



## P2K

Does he have a concrete date for his game, price point and is there going to be Alpha/Beta testing first.
If there is how do I get on the list


----------



## McC

What was the inspiration or meaning behind the branding "Ammo NYC"


----------



## chongo

Soul boy 68 said:


> When this nightmare of the pandemic is over, will Larry please visit the UK and Waxstock?


I've asked him via text and he said he would but has never been asked :thumb: hopefully when all this has calm down that waxstock would get Larry over


----------



## Bulkhead

Why does he have some questionable names for his products - Shag, Skin, Spit, Brute, Mud..... :lol::thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Salt on a mashed banana sandwich, it not?


----------



## muzzer

Could ask him how best to deal with hard water if you don't have the facilities to run a dedicated DI resin filter


----------



## uberbmw

Best (show) wax he ever used?


----------



## 66Rob

What was his favourite car in the 300 car Barn?


----------



## Guest

What kinda hair gel do you use?


----------



## sm81

Have you notice any major differences how europeans are detailing vehicle which you will like to take in your regime?


----------



## Alan W

Just watched Part 1 of the interview on YouTube and enjoyed it! :thumb:

Looking forward to Part 2. 

Alan W


----------



## RandomlySet

Part 1 of an interview with Larry from Ammo NYC and what he thinks about the latest graphene products!


----------



## WHIZZER

discount code - 
Use code 
DETAILWORLD
This will allow the user to receive a free REFLEX (not the pro version) with any order over $100.00 USD. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other coupon. 

NOTE: The purchaser MUST MUST MUST add Reflex Sheet coat to their cart first, then upon checkout use the coupon code to remove the $49.00 cost. 

The code will valid on the 22nd and end on Dec 1st


----------



## Mardgee

McC said:


> What was the inspiration or meaning behind the branding "Ammo NYC"


I didn't realise how much I have picked up from Larry from watching videos and listening to podcasts. Suppose I am a superfan.

He's sated a couple of times that Ammo came from years ago working on a clients car and he had bottles of stuff all around the car, the client came out and referred to the amount of "Ammo" he was using on the car.


----------



## McC

Just a quick message to say that I've watched both uploaded videos and have to say big kudos to Bill & Matt for getting the time to go through things with Larry, taking into account all the aspects of his business he is involved it can't of been easy locking him down for this interview.

Also I'm glad that it's obvious that you listen to what questions that has been requested by the forum too 👍 

Good work lads!


----------

